# What will you call your character on AC:3DS?



## Rover AC (Apr 3, 2012)

I only ask this because I'm curious. I heard people are gonna use Japanese names for there characters which seems quite a good idea. Anyway, I just wanna know what your characters gonna be called...


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh, all of my characters are called by my first name...Dawn


----------



## XenoVII (Apr 3, 2012)

IDK. But here are some ideas:
Girls:                
Aerith, Midna, XenoVII, Zelda, Kairi, Sakura, Lyn
Boys:             
Rufus, Link, Cloud, Sephiroth, Sora, Riku, Neku
Who knows. I will most likely have 2 accounts if anything.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 3, 2012)

Gallows or Trikki. Same thing I usually use. lol


----------



## Ti4558 (Apr 3, 2012)

Probably Ti or Benjamin.


----------



## Kip (Apr 3, 2012)

This is my list of names I'm going to choose from

Josh, Perrie, Ataru, Derick,

I kinda feel like going with Ataru, I still can't decide...


----------



## Wubajub (Apr 3, 2012)

My options:

Jordan (first name), Wubajub (nickname), Speckles (nickname), Bobby (nickname).

I have a lot of nicknames...


----------



## star_extract (Apr 3, 2012)

Rozz, Rawr, xioth, Meow


----------



## Jake (Apr 4, 2012)

Jake


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Apr 4, 2012)

Aaron, Lucy, Anthony and Noraa.


----------



## Yokie (Apr 4, 2012)

It'll either be Kniffel or Yokie.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 4, 2012)

Typically I name my characters Kaiaa, Ellii, or Taylor


----------



## JVNguyen (Apr 4, 2012)

I always use my first name, James


----------



## monkey905332 (Apr 6, 2012)

I like Arie, Niomie,or Koda.  I can't deside!!!!


----------



## Nicole (Apr 6, 2012)

I usually use my first name.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 7, 2012)

1 set of choices: Cynthia (my first name), Melody (my rp character's name.), Vicente (boyfriend's first name), and Zero (my boyfriend's rp character's name.)

2 set of choices: Jiro, Razor, Kelra, Solara, Tera. Nera, Asha, Lily, and Pearl.


----------



## BlueBear (Apr 7, 2012)

I always use my first name


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 7, 2012)

I will be calling my character Jason.


----------



## Julie (Apr 8, 2012)

Probably my first name or my usual name for most video games, Soupy


----------



## Static (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm calling it like most of my characters, Atsuya.


----------



## ThatACfan (Apr 9, 2012)

My name like always.


----------



## Envy (Apr 9, 2012)

In CF I used my name - Emma. However back in the GCN days I started a trend of using my crush's name instead. Don't ask why, I was in eighth grade and I was certainly a bit on the strange side. I continued it with Wild World. I didn't with CF, but for the short-time I played CF I was actually in a relationship and we both had our own characters in the game. So it worked itself out, right? lol.

I may continue that tradition in AC:3DS just for laughs.


----------



## XenoVII (Apr 10, 2012)

gouogyplgyup;gyupuy;ph;sdgnjkegnkgnjkhjkznhkjdhkdjhdjkdjhioeuty8ihjyi4u6893u6hjeuirnhyjidrhyuin
BEST.NAME.EVUR.


----------



## JabuJabule (Apr 11, 2012)

Jared, just like always.

Whenever a new AC comes out, I always think of calling my character Jay for some reason. And now, I wanna call it that. I never do, though.
Always Jared.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 12, 2012)

Uther Tex Ingromal
Or "UTI" for short.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 12, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Uther Tex Ingromal
> Or "UTI" for short.



You know...in the medical world, UTI stands for Urinary Tract Infection...are you sure you want to use those initials?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Apr 12, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> You know...in the medical world, UTI stands for Urinary Tract Infection...are you sure you want to use those initials?



I started with the initials and made up my 3 names just for that reason.


----------



## RisingSun (Apr 12, 2012)

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I started with the initials and made up my 3 names just for that reason.



Lol...ok


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 13, 2012)

UTI is also the short name for a technical school.
Teeheeheeheeheehee


----------



## Andres (Apr 13, 2012)

Hmm... Either my name or the name Sazh haha xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 13, 2012)

GameCube - G-Whea
DS - Garrett
Wii - Garrett
3DS - Garrett


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm sticking with the name Jason.


----------



## Beninjam10 (Apr 19, 2012)

slagathor!!

orrrrrrrrr Ben.. cause I'm creative like that.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 19, 2012)

Mostly likely go with my real name or one of my RP character's names.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> Mostly likely go with my real name or one of my RP character's names.



Not that I'm being mean but you've already said that


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I tend to forget stuff I did after 1 day has past.
I'm a high functioning Autistic.

Other possible names.
1. Iris
2. Lily
3. Halibel (bleach character)
4. Kenith
5. Yachiru (bleach character)
6. Miku (Vocaloid Character)
7. Yuroichi (bleach character)
8. Ginger
9. Tidus (Final Fantasy character)
10. Yuna (Final Fantasy character)
11. Benji (dog name)
12. Pumpkin (My cat's name)


----------



## Himawari (May 5, 2012)

I always give my character my real name: Mia. If I put in other characters, I just come up with the names randomly. I hope you get more spaces for names in this game.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

Imma put this here 'cause it's semi related, but i hope we can have more than one character in a town. I'm thinking we wont, like you're the mayor, you cant have like other characters, and the FC will probs be the 3DS FC, unless they can make each character on the same DS have the same FC, i think there'll only be one... :'(


----------



## Himawari (May 6, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Imma put this here 'cause it's semi related, but i hope we can have more than one character in a town. I'm thinking we wont, like you're the mayor, you cant have like other characters, and the FC will probs be the 3DS FC, unless they can make each character on the same DS have the same FC, i think there'll only be one... :'(



I think I'm having one of those moments... what does FC stand for? ^^ Anyway, that's a good point you brought up. There's always been four people to a town, but there can't be four mayors, can there? Unless we _are_ going to have an oligarchy, which I doubt. This is a stretch, but maybe you can have four towns per game cartridge? I just don't see them selling a game where only one person can live there. I wouldn't mind though, since no one I know plays Animal Crossing so I'm always the only human in my town. Besides, I didn't like sharing my house in Wild World. My best guess is that the first person to move in is the mayor and people who move in afterwards are mere commoners. Too bad for them


----------



## dinosaursbenommy<3 (May 6, 2012)

Harmony, Madeline, Noah or Christopher:3 I love these names so much:') Or I might called them Gerard, Frankie, Mikey and Ray? But then I'd have no girls D: Anyone reckon there'll only been one character? Or four?


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

Himawari said:


> I think I'm having one of those moments... what does FC stand for? ^^ Anyway, that's a good point you brought up. There's always been four people to a town, but there can't be four mayors, can there? Unless we _are_ going to have an oligarchy, which I doubt. This is a stretch, but maybe you can have four towns per game cartridge? I just don't see them selling a game where only one person can live there. I wouldn't mind though, since no one I know plays Animal Crossing so I'm always the only human in my town. Besides, I didn't like sharing my house in Wild World. My best guess is that the first person to move in is the mayor and people who move in afterwards are mere commoners. Too bad for them


FC means friend code 
I really don't want 4 towns per game, again it would make the FC thing complicated, and having 4 towns in one game would take up alot of space, which means less new features, i'm fine with one.
As for the first person being mayor, and the other three being commoners, yeah i'm happy with that, i kinda want 4 characters so i can have a male and female character. But I don't see them including 4 players. I just don't think with the 3DS having it's own FC it will work.


Anyway, since i just said i'd have two character, i've only said what i'd name one.
I'd name my male character Jake (my IRL name), and i'd name my female character Vella (idk it's just a nice unique name which i think is nice) - but if we only have one player in a town imma have to decide between male and female


----------



## RisingSun (May 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> FC means friend code
> I really don't want 4 towns per game, again it would make the FC thing complicated, and having 4 towns in one game would take up alot of space, which means less new features, i'm fine with one.
> As for the first person being mayor, and the other three being commoners, yeah i'm happy with that, i kinda want 4 characters so i can have a male and female character. But I don't see them including 4 players. I just don't think with the 3DS having it's own FC it will work.
> 
> ...



They could do deputy mayors.  The first player is the mayor, and everyone else are deputy mayors, able to make decisions when the mayor isn't playing.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

ehhh :\


i still dont like that idea


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 8, 2012)

RisingSun said:


> They could do deputy mayors.  The first player is the mayor, and everyone else are deputy mayors, able to make decisions when the mayor isn't playing.



what if player one had a plan and player 2 messed it all up?
like, i allmost have x amout of bells to buy this large thing! then you come back and you have no bells but a fresh redone walk way or something!! conflict! 

if player 2 wanted to do somthing and didnt have axcess to it under there own profile, they will just log into player 1's profile and do it anyway.

"what? that? i didnt do that.. it never happend"


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

^ yeah that's what i was thinking, it wouldn't work too well, and will be confusing


----------



## Pinku (May 28, 2012)

If I Choose a Girl: Pinku
If I choose a Boy: Pinku, Curtis, Jared or Quintyn 

I choose Names based on My favourite colors and/or Family Members.


----------



## ちひろ (Jun 7, 2012)

Chihiro (my name) because i'm so original with names


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Jun 7, 2012)

My first name, like all of them? What is is? Oh, I won't tell.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jun 7, 2012)

Pinku said:


> If I Choose a Girl: Pinku
> If I choose a Boy: Pinku, Curtis, Jared or Quintyn
> 
> I choose Names based on My favourite colors and/or Family Members.



H-hey! You can't take my name like that! It's against the rules!


----------



## Static (Jun 8, 2012)

Boy: Atsuya, Taro
Girl- idk but ill think of something. I cant use my mom because she'll start to judge me and i dont wanna use my sister


----------



## Volvagia (Jun 10, 2012)

Naming whichever character will be the mayor my first name, and if you can, imma make a second girl named Zelda, maybe even a third boy named Link.


----------



## Cloud (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll call myself 'Cloud' as always


----------



## The_ACguy (Jun 11, 2012)

Mine is probably going to be Zachariah (a play on my real name)


----------



## Cherrypie (Jun 12, 2012)

Hmm... I like Alicia, but I remember I saw a name somewhere and I was thinking: THAT IS MY NEW FAVOURITE NAME! But I forgot what it was... ....  Yeah, fail I know!


----------



## Gandalf (Jun 12, 2012)

Ben, my name irl


----------



## broadwaythecat (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, if my character is a boy, i'll call him mayor. if it's a girl, i'll call her mayorette


----------



## Gwoop (Aug 3, 2012)

I pretty much always call my character in every game "Grey". It's easier for people to pronounce and remember than my own name.


----------



## Katharine2000 (Aug 3, 2012)

i always call my character Kath, because my names Katharine it can't fit it all in so i always and probably will call it Kath in AC3DS.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D (Aug 6, 2012)

I think I might name mine after a Disney Princess (a little girl forced me to rewatch them... I'm hooked) or Zelda.  Either would work!


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine will be what it always is: Courtnee


----------



## tsukune_713 (Aug 6, 2012)

ill name myself P-chan or Josh XD


----------



## Mr.Nook (Aug 14, 2012)

Probably... Jack ^^


----------



## DuckyDanique (Sep 7, 2012)

Probably Ai (from the movie) or Kairi or maybe even Yoshi (which means "good" "respectful" in Japanese!)


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I'm going to call my girl Scout. Not only is it from _To Kill a Mockingbird_, but it also sounds really laid back.


----------



## Winona (Sep 8, 2012)

Maybe Winona, just like my nickname.
Or Tori... I can't decide. Another option would be my real name, but I don't like that one.


----------



## PinkPeacoat (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll probably just call my character Miriam (my real name) or Pikachu (nickname). Or maybe Molly (I just like that name, haha!) or Pinkie. Or Pinkie Pie if we have space. (I'm a huge MLP:FiM fan!) I also like the names Perry, Macy and Lilly.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll probably call myself Blaire. Yes, I know there's already a villager by that name, but I really like that name. =D


----------



## Zeiro (Sep 8, 2012)

Tortimer.


----------



## Paint (Sep 8, 2012)

Ellis or Paint... probably Ellis


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 8, 2012)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Tortimer.



You figured it out.

Tortimer turned himself into a human, then came to the town as the "new" mayor.


----------



## DonutCannon (Sep 22, 2012)

I'll either call my self Sean(real life name), Donut,(internet name) or Archie(my dog's name).


----------



## Juicebox (Sep 22, 2012)

I want my character to have red hair, so I'm actually deciding on Scout or Licorice. Licorice would make more sense in a town called "Juicebox."


----------



## Haihappen (Sep 22, 2012)

real life name... I want to have deep spiritual connection to my character


----------



## Anna (Sep 23, 2012)

Anna


----------



## froggy27 (Sep 27, 2012)

Um, Sophie! I always have that name as my main character (because its my name!), but i have a few other ideas for spare people...
Alice, if the town name is long enough to fit 'Wonderland'. get it?
Nina, beacause i'm an ultramaniac fan and she's so cute!
hmmm, maybe the name of a Studio Ghibli girl? like Shizuku, Satsuki, Mei, Kiki (I love those films! xD)


----------



## Treasu(red) (Sep 27, 2012)

Himawari said:


> I think I'm having one of those moments... what does FC stand for? ^^ Anyway, that's a good point you brought up. There's always been four people to a town, but there can't be four mayors, can there? Unless we _are_ going to have an oligarchy, which I doubt. This is a stretch, but maybe you can have four towns per game cartridge? I just don't see them selling a game where only one person can live there. I wouldn't mind though, since no one I know plays Animal Crossing so I'm always the only human in my town. Besides, I didn't like sharing my house in Wild World. My best guess is that the first person to move in is the mayor and people who move in afterwards are mere commoners. Too bad for them



I remember hearing from an offical vid that the first character you make will be your "main" character and hae Mayor status. The subsequent characters will simply be players and not able to interact with the "eager secretary" the same way.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Sep 27, 2012)

*Girl name brainstorming*

I sat down with a notepad and brainstormed my new char's name last week. These were my unused suggestions.


*[GIRLS]*

*Meredith      Lilith      Holly       Pepper     Clover

Honey         Cupid     Psyche    Thalia      Belle

Vixy            Lixiry     Blanche    Lacey      Robin

Hycanth      Calalilly   Rose       Blush       Teagan*


----------



## RasenganMe (Sep 27, 2012)

Either Henrik (my own name) or Hikaru.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Sep 29, 2012)

I use my real first name, like most normal people do.


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2012)

I also have used 'Sam', and I always will! (Cos' it's my name!  )


----------



## Bulbadragon (Sep 29, 2012)

For my main character (the only one I play pretty much), either Delilah (cat's name lol) or Bulbasaur if there's enough room. Maybe Zelda. I like the Legend of Zelda series, but in my opinion Zelda's the most useless (not to mention annoying) main character I've seen xD.


----------



## Niya (Sep 30, 2012)

It's between Niya and Anais.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hmm.. I've always used my nickname "Whit" but I want to be completely new with this game...
So probably the more formal, Whitney (my IRL name) for my main character, 
then if I make another girl, Alaina or Skye 
If I make an extra boy character, Andrew or Dierks (I'm from the South, don't judge...)


----------



## Pickles (Oct 2, 2012)

I always name my AC characters "Pickles", hence my forum name  And for whatever reason, I like to name my town PB&J. In City Folk I made my flag to look like a slice of bread with peanut butter and jelly on it. LOL 

<~~ Such a dork!


----------



## DiscoDancingZebras (Oct 2, 2012)

Nutella.


----------



## the Missaydes of Missy (Oct 2, 2012)

Idk, my real name, Annie or Zelda or be Link cause Im hoping to dress up as him anyway
Maybe Gumi, Maple or just Missy, my anonymous nickname, Ataria, Olivia, Totoro? Lol, Luca, I dont know but I'll sure be taking half an hour talking to rover about it o-o


----------



## froggy27 (Oct 3, 2012)

the Missaydes of Missy said:


> Idk, my real name, Annie or Zelda or be Link cause Im hoping to dress up as him anyway
> Maybe Gumi, Maple or just Missy, my anonymous nickname, Ataria, Olivia, Totoro? Lol, Luca, I dont know but I'll sure be taking half an hour talking to rover about it o-o



Yay, Totoro is the best! xD
I have an acww character called that.


----------



## Skye (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm calling mine Sylph c:
It's something different, and I've based my username off of her :3
I would name mine Skye (my name) but I've done that in the past and want something that I haven't done before, both in the naming and sense of the name. Sylph after all means an imaginary spirit of the air~


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 5, 2012)

Simply: Komic


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2012)

Justin. Yeah, that was hard. Took a lot of thought to come up with that.


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Oct 7, 2012)

I always name my character by my name.. it just makes the game more personal :3


----------



## JabuJabule (Oct 7, 2012)

Same here. So yeah... Jared.


----------



## Electric Owl (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll call her Owl! No reason not to!


----------



## Aryn Swifteye (Nov 8, 2012)

Deciding between...
A warrior name
A Hawaiian name (in honor of the island's return)
Aryn (anyone notice that's Nyra spelled backwards? )
My first name
My nickname


----------



## Mary (Nov 8, 2012)

M.C.  or Katniss.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm going to name my character after myself. I did that in Population Growing, and I want to do the same in New Leaf.


----------



## Kaia (Nov 8, 2012)

Kaia of course :B


----------



## Lyssa (Nov 8, 2012)

I decided on Mei @0@; It was a tough choice... My English game will be my name :3

It was either Mei or Reina... I love those two names >.< Even Claire D: GAAAH. Too many names...Now I might even change my mind! D:


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm thinking on naming mine Malachi. Thats what I would name my son but i'll never have one.


----------



## monkE (Nov 9, 2012)

Either my nickname or monkE..


----------



## Fennec (Nov 9, 2012)

Ester, like in CF, my part birdie character... She already has her own blog.


----------



## Toeto (Nov 9, 2012)

Jasmijn 

Just my real name.


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2012)

Anna of course and the same town name I always have  Faraway


----------



## Salsanadia (Nov 9, 2012)

Usually my own name, Nadia


----------



## saratoga (Nov 9, 2012)

My name is my own (Lindsey) and my town is Magicant, from the games Mother/Mother 2


----------

